# Let's share some Hip-Hop (alternative or underground)



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Post Hip-Hop songs or artists that you like, it doesn't have to be alternative/underground but mainstream stuff isn't hard to find. I wanna hear things I haven't heard before.

Here is my contribution:


----------



## Blake Lugosi (Sep 29, 2011)

random axe is awesome. lately ive been playing flashbang granada-i can teleport, lewe white-young guns, maticulous-once invented


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

C'mon people, spread the love/songs :wink:


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Edit: I know Linkin Park is mainstream, but this is one of their few rap/hip-hop songs and it really isn't. Also, I would have posted Tyler, The Creator but I figure he's pretty huge since he's performed at music awards and such.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

It's possible you've heard these before.


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Never heard of invincible, I like it.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Common Market - Escaping Arkham - YouTube

The Roots - The Seed (2.0) ft. Cody ChesnuTT - YouTube


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

If you guys like Lost Children, you should check one of their members, Cosmic Crusader.






Also, Tyler rips it on Steak Sauce.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't really like the original versions but seeing this girl go at it is just amazing.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Indie Hip-hop


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't listen to much hip hop, but I like everything I've heard that involves MF Doom.











Instrumental hip hop can be kinda cool sometimes too


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Forgot this...


----------



## Neon Rainbows (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

i didn't get the username of whoever submitted this artist on the INFP music thread, but whoever you are, FUCKING THANK YOU AND YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Justin Opmeer (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Justin Opmeer (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Justin Opmeer (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Holy shit @Avian and @Justin Opmeer ! That will keep me busy for a while, thanks a ton.


----------



## CURLY (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Justin Opmeer (Jul 7, 2012)




----------

